# Maids in dubai



## emily&hannah (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,
Just about to head over to Dubai and have 2 questions re maids; firstly how do we formally apply for one and how much does it cost? Secondly, anyone leaving who has a terrific reliable maid they want to redirect to a new home from dec 1?
Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You understand that you have to sponsor and provide accomadation for your own maid?

If you want to use an agency maid its around dhs.35 an hour.


----------

